# Noticed something in my new pea puffer fish



## LKaulitz (7 mo ago)

Been a few days of getting my pea puffer and noticed at first a pinkish hue on its tail. Today I noticed something growing out almost looking a bit like a biofilm around its tail.

Is this a disease? Anything I can do for it?


----------



## Deathdealer91 (Jul 23, 2014)

Not sure but does it have white little spots on it? Kinda looks like ick. But the tail no idea wonder if other will chime in?


----------



## Gloe (24 d ago)

Not exactly sure what that is but that is definitely not a pea puffer, maybe a South African or figure 8


----------

